# need some advice on putting my rat down :'(



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay so I've been posting threads about my girls breathing problems. Took her to see the vet today he said she has a lot of fluid built up in her lungs that he couldn't even listen to her heart to see whether or not she has a mermur. I've got some AB's until she gets better. He also gave her a shot (which she did NOT like) Her vet bill was $75. He said if she doesn't improve it would be best for her to be put down and he told me "well we could do an EKG on her but for her size it's very expensive and she is still a rat so I'm not sure how much you're willing to spend on her". Other than that he said she will waste away if I keep her like this...I'm against putting animals down. I've never had to put one down before and I'm full of tears right now. She has a little bit of fight left in her but you can still see she is weak and what not. I'll post a video as soon as I can. I really need some opinions on what I should do. I know it wouldn't be fair to watch her suffer like this. I still want to try and give the meds a chance and see how she improves. She is a year and a half, I know she could still use an extra 2. Has anyone ever had to deal with this before? Is it the right thing to do. :/


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What do you mean you are against putting animals down? In this case it sounds like she is suffering, with severe URIs the only option is lots of Antibiotics, try and anti inflammatory such as Metacam, and if it turns out to be abscesses in the lungs like my boy Steroids can be used. But in the end euthanasia is the humane option, letting her suffer would be much more cruel then letting her pass peacefully.

Keep an eye on her breathing, and her feet. If her feet turn blue she is not getting enough air. Be a good judge, if she is weak, not eating, nor responding to meds then it's probably time to let her go.

Keep us updated on how she is doing.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Heart problems are more unlikely than respiratory problems, so forget the murmur for now.

What was the injection? (I am going to hope it was a steroid)
What antibiotics were you sent home with?

How long has she been sick? Has she lost a lot of weight over this time?
Is he eating, drinking on her own still?

what exactly are her symptoms and I shall also wait for a video to be put up


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Heart problems are more unlikely than respiratory problems, so forget the murmur for now.
> 
> What was the injection? (I am going to hope it was a steroid)
> What antibiotics were you sent home with?
> ...



The injection was "Furosemide" He said it's diuretic. (Good or bad?) ALSO when he gave the shot to her, he didn't restrain her properly and she ended up biting him and the shot was stuck in her for a few seconds. So he had to give her another one. 

The AB's he gave is "Enrofloxacin". She gets it once every 12 hours until she gets better.


This has been going on for about a week now. Last month in November, this was going on again but she recovered. She also lost weight but gained it back in Nov. 
This time I didn't want to take another chance. She has always had breathing problems ever since I got her when she was about 6 weeks old. I didn't think anything of it because she seemed fine and very healthy. Now she is a year and a half old so I guess it's progressing. 

She currently lost a lot of weight again. She isn't drinking as much as she could be. Also she isn't interested in her rat blocks so I have to bribe her with yogurt, rice, ice cream, dog food...ect. She'll take little bits and then stop. She went crazy with the yogurt though so as of now i'm feeding her anything she's willing to eat. The vet also said that she isn't eating as much because she is concentrating on breathing. 

Earlier her feet were purple but now they are fine. She is sleeping a lot too. She just seems to stay in one spot with her nose in the air. I'll take a vid as soon as she wakes up from her little nap.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiko said:


> What do you mean you are against putting animals down? In this case it sounds like she is suffering, with severe URIs the only option is lots of Antibiotics, try and anti inflammatory such as Metacam, and if it turns out to be abscesses in the lungs like my boy Steroids can be used. But in the end euthanasia is the humane option, letting her suffer would be much more cruel then letting her pass peacefully.
> 
> Keep an eye on her breathing, and her feet. If her feet turn blue she is not getting enough air. Be a good judge, if she is weak, not eating, nor responding to meds then it's probably time to let her go.
> 
> Keep us updated on how she is doing.


Sometimes I always wonder if they have a second chance because I've seen it myself where they are almost dying but then fight and end up surviving. So if I ever had to put an animal down, there will always be in my mind the thought of them having a second chance. Her feet were purple earlier but now they are fine. I wrote the meds & shot he gave her in my other reply above. Thanks

I'll be taking a video when she gets up from her nap


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

When a animal is suffering, there is rarely a second chance. I know how you feel, though. I put my girl down last night and I knew there would be no second chances.

There comes a point where the pain they are in outweighs the tiny, tiny likelihood of them living.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are the videos of Thumbelina 

Video 1

Video 2


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kindhearted said:


> Here are the videos of Thumbelina
> 
> Video 1
> 
> Video 2


She's not sick enough to consider euthanizing...yet. But you are going to have to be prepared...leaving a rat to die from respiratory will scar you for life. Its not as hard as you think to know when they have had enough, taking into account, the bad days, if they stop eating, their eyes dull, etc...its time for a humane passing at the vets.

She is costal breathing (using her abdominal muscles to breathe), she's got the nipped in waist but her eyes are very bright, in the first video she had a lovely happy grooming session and she's wanting to eat.

The lasix is good, it's a diuretic to help dry out congested lungs. Make sure she is drinking though as it can dehydrate them.

Baytril on its own may not be enough especially since she's been sickly or been on meds off and on her whole life. At 18 months her immune system has stopped working as well. Is this doctor open to suggestion, for eg. adding doxycycline to the baytril to make a better combo?

She won't like eating solids on her bad days so you can crush up or take the lab block crumbs, mix it with baby cereal and Ensure (strawberry is fave here) and she can eat that easily. Lick, swallow, breathe, rather than chew, chew chew, swallow, breathe...


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> She's not sick enough to consider euthanizing...yet. But you are going to have to be prepared...leaving a rat to die from respiratory will scar you for life. Its not as hard as you think to know when they have had enough, taking into account, the bad days, if they stop eating, their eyes dull, etc...its time for a humane passing at the vets.She is costal breathing (using her abdominal muscles to breathe), she's got the nipped in waist but her eyes are very bright, in the first video she had a lovely happy grooming session and she's wanting to eat.The lasix is good, it's a diuretic to help dry out congested lungs. Make sure she is drinking though as it can dehydrate them.Baytril on its own may not be enough especially since she's been sickly or been on meds off and on her whole life. At 18 months her immune system has stopped working as well. Is this doctor open to suggestion, for eg. adding doxycycline to the baytril to make a better combo?She won't like eating solids on her bad days so you can crush up or take the lab block crumbs, mix it with baby cereal and Ensure (strawberry is fave here) and she can eat that easily. Lick, swallow, breathe, rather than chew, chew chew, swallow, breathe...


Went to the vet today and got more medicine of the shot that she got. Fuerosemide. So she is taking that, and the other AB every 12 hours. Her breathing is still the same. Here is another thing that's bothering me...she seems to be shivering every other 30 mins and her eyes boggle out it is really weird. Could this be side effects?


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

You could call your vet and ask about the side effects. You should be able to get an answer on the phone since the vet has already seen her and knows what medicine she's on.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not a side effect I have ever seen...is she in pain maybe? Does she feel cold?


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everyone again and thank you for keeping us in your prayers you can read Thumbelina's update HERE! Turns out it wasn't her time to go yet! <3


----------



## nuttymeg (Feb 16, 2013)

*Putting 3 yr old rat to sleep*

My rat is pretty old and she has a tumor and I cant see her in any more pain its her time to go. Yes I have tried all medical approaches there is nothing more I can do. Please tell me how I can humanely put her down at home. 



Kinsey said:


> When a animal is suffering, there is rarely a second chance. I know how you feel, though. I put my girl down last night and I knew there would be no second chances.
> 
> There comes a point where the pain they are in outweighs the tiny, tiny likelihood of them living.


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

nuttymeg said:


> My rat is pretty old and she has a tumor and I cant see her in any more pain its her time to go. Yes I have tried all medical approaches there is nothing more I can do. Please tell me how I can humanely put her down at home.


Take her to a vet. There's no humane way to put down a pet at home.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Please have her euthanized by a vet. Borrow the money or sell some things if you have to. It should be around $60-80 but I have had it done for as low as $20. You will want them to sedate the rat with isoflourane gas before the fatal heart/abdomen injection. 

Locking this topic now as it is old. Nuttymeg, please make a new thread from now on if you have any questions.


----------

